
The Decimation of Safari Extensions - ingve
https://lapcatsoftware.com/articles/decimation.html
======
throwGuardian
Even at it's peak monopoly, Microsoft wasn't as evil or delusional as Apple.
It's suffocating to stay inside the "walled garden" of a deeply unethical,
trillion dollar mega-corp, with zero self awareness of how much developers are
starting to _hate_ these artificial roadblocks. Why is Safari oh so special
that it's extensions need Apple developer ID, approval and a $99 annual fee?

I was on the iPhone, from it's release date till the iPhone X. Switched to
Android since, and have never felt more liberated. Same with my workhorse PC,
WSL on Windows 10 is pretty cool, if a little slow on storage. But WSL2 will
fix even that. So what exactly does Apple offer, other than 2X-3X markup on
inferior hardware, with unlimited roadblocks to your dev workflow?

I'm calling it - unless you develop _for_ Apple devices (iOS, Mac, ..), a Mac
is simply not the best choice

